# The Warp Scale for Speedcubing



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2011)

I just thought that it would be fun to have a warp scale to measure performance.

I’ve thought that Warp-N would mean you can solve N cubes per minute.

So, Warp-1 is 1 cube per minute. Congratulation you just broke the 1-minute barrier.
Warp-2 is sub-30
Warp-3 is sub-20
Warp-4 is sub-15
Warp-5 is sub-12
Warp-6 is sub-10
Warp-7 is sub-8.5
Warp-8 is sub-7.5

The Faz is the only engine who broke the Warp-9 barrier or sub-6.67 during a competition.

Who will be the first to reach the mythical warp-10 or sub-6 ?

*EDIT : The extended Warp scale !*



Spoiler






image uploader


_Sorry, I fail to configure Excel to use point instead of comma._


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 21, 2011)

Kanneti almost reached warp-10! (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27613-Kanneti-Sae-Han-almost-3x3-Single-WR-%28-%29)


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 21, 2011)

this is a pretty good idea imo. I like how the difference between sub15 and sub10 is represented compared to sub60 and sub30 

and it shows how noob sub20 actually is (I'm noob with sub20 too but im practising )


----------



## Godmil (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually really like this scale.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2011)

I believe that Faz really generates a warp field because his seconds are obviously much much longer than mine.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 21, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> this is a pretty good idea imo. I like how the difference between sub15 and sub10 is represented compared to sub60 and sub30
> 
> *and it shows how noob sub20 actually is* (I'm noob with sub20 too but im practising )


 
Sup-20 is where it's at.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a clever scale, but it is *technically* incorrect. For instance, sub-20 doesn't necessarily correspond with warp-3. In fact, I would doubt that it ever does. I doubt that someone who averages 19 seconds could solve 3 cubes sub-1, because of inspection, picking up cubes / putting them down, etc.

It's still a cool way of thinking about it though.


----------



## kvaele (Feb 21, 2011)

Interesting! I really like this scale! Anonymous, its not meant to be that literal. I think a cool feature of this scale is that there is a correlation between this and the fact that it takes longer to get faster as your times go down, and levels are fairly close to taking the same amount of time as opposed to the time it would take if the scale was one level per 5 seconds instead, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the scale too. However, I think it should be more towards averages. Not singles.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 21, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I like the scale too. However, I think it should be more towards averages. Not singles.


 
I agree. I've reached warp-9 with a lucky single but I'm really about warp-5.


----------



## Erzz (Feb 21, 2011)

I like how the numbers correspond to common barriers. Coincidence? Or did we always subconsciously think about it that way?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 21, 2011)

lol warp-2 xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 21, 2011)

I liek it 

Yeah, should be about averages. I've had warp 9 singles, but my average is warp 5.

Also, Piti Pichedpan's 3x3 single (4.12) is warp 14 

Apparently, Masato Onobe has a 3.87 single, warp 15 = wtf.







antoineccantin said:


> Kanneti almost reached warp-*10! *(http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27613-Kanneti-Sae-Han-almost-3x3-Single-WR-%28-%29)



Since when can Kanneti solve cubes in 0.000016 seconds?


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 21, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I like the scale too. However, I think it should be more towards averages. Not singles.


 
Nothing is stopping it from being towards averages so you can refer to a warp-N average or warp-N single. I also like this idea of this scale.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 21, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Since when can Kanneti solve cubes in 0.000016 seconds?


 
I see what you did there.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 21, 2011)

Warp 2. Approaching Warp 3 soon.


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2011)

Not even warp 5, how sad is that.


----------



## kvaele (Feb 21, 2011)

Xishem said:


> I see what you did there.


 
I don't.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 21, 2011)

Warp-10! not warp-10, 10! = 10*9*8*7*6*5*4*3*2*1


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually really like this scale.
Warp-5 single and warp-3 average here...


----------



## clincr (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice scale but it disregards noobs.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm glad you like it ! 
You may use decimal values.
I once reached Warp 2.1 
I know, I'm slow... :fp


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2011)

clincr said:


> Nice scale but it disregards noobs.


 
I don’t think so. The first objective of a noob is to reach Warp 1. And after that, Warp 2.


----------



## nccube (Feb 21, 2011)

My single is Warp 9, Avg5 is Warp 6 and normally I am in Warp 5


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the idea, but I don't like connecting it to the warp scale, since the whole point is that warp 1 is already unachievable with conventional means (whereas you can absolutely get sub-minute with a conventional method  ).

I had a scale based on bigcubes a while back... level N means you can solve an NxNxN in under N minutes. So everyone should be level 3, level 4 and 5 are people who are beginning to practice bigcubes, level 6 and 7 are trickier, level 8 is roughly world class on real cubes, and level 10 is roughly world class on computer cubes.


----------



## Julian (Feb 21, 2011)

Warp 3.42 single.
Warp 3.03 average.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess I should point out that if the point of this scale is "how many cubes can you solve in a minute", it only really makes sense to consider averages. A single of 6 seconds doesn't mean you could theoretically solve 10 cubes in a minute, but an average of 6 seconds would.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 21, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I guess I should point out that if the point of this scale is "how many cubes can you solve in a minute", it only really makes sense to consider averages. A single of 6 seconds doesn't mean you could theoretically solve 10 cubes in a minute, but an average of 6 seconds would.


 
I agree with this.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

Warp 6 single, Approaching warp5.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

I've gotten a handful of Warp-6 singles, but I have a Warp-4 average.

Oh the good days when I was Warp-0.5


----------



## Xishem (Feb 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Warp 6 single, Approaching warp5.


 
Captain, we are at Warp-6, approaching Warp-5.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 22, 2011)

Frank Morris is able to reach Warp -1.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 22, 2011)

uberCuber seems to have been first... but a change of signature is in order.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 22, 2011)

All the runners out there should be vaguely familiar with this. Replace 'warp-_n_' with km/h (mph) and the times are now your minutes per km (mile)!


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 21, 2011)

I added the extended Warp scale for all cubes in the first message.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2011)

I average...


Warp 6 on 2x2, warp 6.5/7 on jflysim
Warp 4 on 3x3
Warp 2.5 on 4x4
Warp 4 on 5x5
Warp 3 on 6x6
Warp 4.5 on 7x7


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why no OH?


----------



## Godmil (Mar 21, 2011)

There is OH, it's the same as 3x3. Would it not be reasonable that your speed would be slower OH than two.
The extended scale seems pretty good.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 21, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Why no OH?



If you're slower with one hand, use both.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 23, 2011)

nice


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 23, 2011)

Warp 4.5 - 5x5
Warp 4 - 2x2, 6x6
Warp 3.5 - 3x3, 7x7
Warp 3 - 4x4

I'd say this extended scale represents me very well.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting. For my averages, it's:
Warp 2.5: 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4
Warp 4: 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7

Very big jump between 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. If you ask me, the scale jumps strangely there.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 23, 2011)

4.5 for 2x2x2
4.5-5 for 3x3x3
2.5 for 4x4x4


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 23, 2011)

lets look at where the WR averages fall in this extended scale:

2x2 - 9, almost 9.5
3x3 - 7.5
4x4 - 6.5
5x5 - 8.5, almost 9
6x6 - 8.5, almost 9
7x7 - 8, almost 8.5

take that how you will; I personally would find it hard to believe that everyone is that much relatively worse at 4x4.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 23, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> take that how you will; I personally would find it hard to believe that everyone is that much relatively worse at 4x4.


Faz did 28.xx once (with double parity). It's over warp 8.0.

This scale does not pretend to be a scientific tool. I tried to keep things simple.

That said, maybe you’ll prefer this revised version.



Spoiler











_Do you see the image in the spoiler? I'm not sure._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> That said, maybe you’ll prefer this revised version.


That seems to give more believable numbers to me. By that scale, I'm 3.0 for 5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7, as opposed to 2.5 for the others. That seems quite reasonable, since I like them more and practice them more (a little bit).


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 23, 2011)

2x2 WR is warp 7.08 lol


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 23, 2011)

2x2x2: Warp 3.5
3x3x3: Warp 3.5
4x4x4: Warp 4.0
5x5x5: Warp 4.0
6x6x6: Warp 2.5
7x7x7: Warp 3.0


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 23, 2011)

Could someone make the warp scales for sq-1 and the minx's? Awesome idea, btw.


----------



## Maniac (Mar 23, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> 2x2 WR is warp 7.08 lol


 
6x6 too! Wow, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Garfed (Apr 6, 2011)

I think a nice feature of this scale is that there is a correlation between that and the fact that it takes more time to go faster than your time off, and the levels are relatively close to the same amount of time Unlike the time it would take if the measure was one level for every 5 seconds instead, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 6, 2011)

warp 4.5 on 2x2
warp 2 on 3x3
warp 3 on 7x7

still a massive way to go


----------



## Hodari (Jun 25, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> Who will be the first to reach the mythical warp-10 or sub-6 ?



It's official...
Warp 10.6 achieved.
congrats Feliks


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 31, 2017)

Now, Feliks has out-of-scale results for single.

For Feliks, single:
3x3 : 12,7
4x4 : 12,4
5x5 : 12,5
6x6 : 12,0
7x7 : 11,8

For Feliks, average:
3x3 : 10,3
4x4 : 9,8
5x5 : 10,5
6x6 : 10,9
7x7 : 11,2

As you can see, Feliks is a little too weak at 4x4. Consequently, he does not hold the WR.
Sebastien Weyer reaches warp 10.4 on average. Comparable to Feliks' results with other sizes.



Spoiler: The Warp Scale


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 1, 2017)

What about the cheese scale?

sub-10: Gorgonzola
sub-9: Cheddar
sub-8: Camembert
sub-7: Mozzarella
sub-6: Brie
sub-5: Gouda


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 1, 2017)

Of these, I like the Brie only. The Cantal is much better, but nothing can beat Saint Agur in my heart.

Anyway, here's The new Warp Scale (adjusted for 2017) :



Spoiler: Warp Scale 2017


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 1, 2017)

Im warp (averages):

2x2: 4.5 - 5
3x3: 5 - 5.5
4x4: 4.5 - 5
5x5: 4 - 4.5

Square-one: 4 - 5

Cant post my warp for skewb or pyra


----------



## applezfall (Nov 1, 2017)

Lol 
2x2-6
3x3-5
4x4-4
5x5-3
I suck at big cubes


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 1, 2017)

Warp 2.5 for 222,
warp 3.5-ish for 333,
warp 4.5 for 444 and 555,
warp 5 for 666 and 777.

Big cubes are love, big cubes are life.


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 1, 2017)

2x2: warp 3.0
3x3: warp 4.5
4x4: warp 5.0
5x5: warp 4.0
6x6: warp 4.0
7x7: warp 4.0
Mega: warp 4.0

I guess I'm pretty good at 4x4


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 1, 2017)

what is the warp scale for OH and BLD?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 1, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> what is the warp scale for OH and BLD?


And skewb and pyra?


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 1, 2017)

Warp scale of OH, 3BLD, Skewb, Pyraminx
all times in seconds


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 1, 2017)

I like this scheme.
I'm at roughly:
2x2 Warp 1.5
3x3 Warp 2
4x4 Warp 2.5
5x5 Warp 2.67
6x6 Warp 3
7x7 Warp 3
Megaminx Warp 1.8
Square-1 Warp 0.4.
Easy to tell which events I practice.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 1, 2017)

2x2 keyboard / stackmat - warp 4 / 3.15
3x3 - warp 4.61
4x4 - warp 3.69
5x5 - warp 4
6x6 - warp 4.26
7x7 - warp 4.23
Megaminx - warp 5.5
Feet - warp 5.45
OH - warp 5.61
Clock - warp 1

Feet warp 1 being 5:00 (300s), 30 seconds being warp 10. WR single/average are warp 14.58/10.65
Clock warp 1 being 60s, same as 3x3.

Also, @YTCuber, I think warp 1 for Pyraminx should also be 24. The WR is barely warp 7, even though it's super fast.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 2, 2017)

Pyra is unfair becouse a 3.33(warp 4.5) average puts you in 70th place while a 5.33 skewb average (also wrap 4.5) is not even top 500 in the world 
I think warp 4.5 should be around 5 seconds


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 2, 2017)

@GenTheThief @applezfall You are right. Pyra should be 24, which makes it the same times as Skewb.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 2, 2017)

Pyra should be 22


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 4, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> 2x2: warp 3.0
> 3x3: warp 4.5
> 4x4: warp 5.0
> 5x5: warp 4.0
> ...



OH: warp 5.5
Feet: warp 7.9


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 5, 2017)

*Warp Scale 2017 (extended version) :*



Spoiler












*EDIT: NEW 2x2x2 WR* included.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> *Warp Scale 2017 (extended version) :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, here again:
2x2: 4.5
3x3: 5.25
4x4: 4.9ish
5x5: 5.3ish
squan: 4
Pyra: 5
Skewb: 4


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 6, 2017)

Y u no clock?
Y u no feet?
Y u no 4BLD?
Y u no 5BLD?
Y u no FMC?
*Y U NO MBLD?!?!?!?!!*


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

2x2: 4.0
3x3: 3.0
4x4: 1.5

current as of November 2017


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 6, 2017)

global averages/PB average (main WCA format)/PB single

222 7/11.3/36.6
333 5.6/6.7/9.7
444 5.7/6.3/7
555 5.5/6/6.5
666 5.5/6/6.4
777 5.5/5.5/6
pyra 7/9.2/23.7
skewb 6.7/9.3/22.5
sq1 6/8.8/15.2
OH 6.5/7.7/9.8
3BLD 4.6/5.7/7.5
mega: 4.6/5.1/5.8

boi, I suck a 3BLD


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 6, 2017)

Based on global averages, confirms that OH is my best event.

2x2: Warp 2.0
3x3: Warp 3.5
4x4: Warp 3.0
5x5: Warp 3.0
6x6: Warp 3.0
7x7: Warp 3.0
Pyra: Warp 3.0
Skewb: Warp 3.5
Sq1: Warp 2.5
3OH: Warp 4.0
3BLD: Warp 1.0
Mega: Warp 2.5


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 6, 2017)

3x3: warp 3.75


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 6, 2017)

2x2: Warp 4.0 
3x3: Warp 6.0
4x4: Warp 6.0
5x5: Warp 5.5
6x6: Warp 5.0
7x7: Warp 4.0
Pyra: Warp 5.5
Skewb: Warp 3.0
Sq1: Warp 3.5
3OH: Warp 5.5
3BLD: Warp 2.5
Mega: Warp 3.5

I would've thought 3BLD would be higher but oh well


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 7, 2017)

Event: Official Avg, Official Sngl, PB Avg, PB Sngl (warp)
3x3: 5.5, 7, 6.5, 8.5
2x2: 4.5, 8.5, 7.5, 24.5


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 19, 2017)

Fist *Warp 11* official average: Feliks Zemdegs *43.21s* for 5x5 (Warp 11.11).


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 19, 2017)

3x3: 0.8
4x4: 1.15


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry for the bump, but can anyone figure out what warp the 0.49 2x2 WR single is?


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 14, 2018)

You divide 15 by 0.49 = 30.6


----------

